# Odyssey batteries , good,bad or ugly?



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

SC on the FLY said:


> Any luck with these batteries , have a pc925 in my Lostmen has left me stuck twice after it took a full charge , anyone have any comments


have you had it load tested ?
what charger are you using ?? 
is this your crank batt. ? / only batt.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

anytide said:


> have you had it load tested ?
> what charger are you using ??
> is this your crank batt. ? / only batt.


Load tested at batteries plus, they charged it too, I've charged it as well with a vector 2\10\20 amp smart charger doing Agm , only battery in boat, 50 hp Yamaha 2 stroke , power pole , raymarine a7 unit , no trolling motor, side console , battery has 3\14 date on it , bout 40 hours on the batt


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I use interstate to run my Suzuki, gps and sonar. How much does a power pole pull. What is output on the engine in volts


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have 3 Odssey that have Died early 

I use the best chargers available 

After testing several Brands of batteries I am having the best performance from a DEKA Wet Deep Cycle


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

I just had one of two Odyssey PC 1200s die after almost 8 years used as starter and for troll motor on a 16 Waterman with 50 Tohatsu( now 4 stroke). I am replacing both with the same Odysseys.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

When it comes to batteries the metric I use is price/warranty period. By that standard no one beats Walmart. Right now I'm running 6 Walmart batteries without problems and I have run many more through the warranty period and beyond and never had a failure or reason to take one back. YMMV.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

back on track here......

if the batt. is good then your draining it too fast thru your acc.'s or you have a short somewhere.
-check your motors' charging system ?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Have you called Odyssey? It should have a 2 year warranty depending on where you purchased. http://www.batterymart.com/pdfs/odyssey-warranty.pdf
I have a similar set up with a P680 for a skiff I'm rebuilding and have my reservations about it being my only battery. Let us know how this works out!


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Had problems early w a 1200. Tried to save it the way odyssey recommended. Never got better. Bought an Optima blue top and have had 0 problems.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

anytide said:


> back on track here......
> 
> if the batt. is good then your draining it too fast thru your acc.'s or you have a short somewhere.
> -check your motors' charging system ?


Need to check rectifier regulator with volt meter


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

hookemdano said:


> Had problems early w a 1200. Tried to save it the way odyssey recommended. Never got better. Bought an Optima blue top and have had 0 problems.


Trying warranty now might be going to this


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

jboriol said:


> Have you called Odyssey? It should have a 2 year warranty depending on where you purchased. http://www.batterymart.com/pdfs/odyssey-warranty.pdf
> I have a similar set up with a P680 for a skiff I'm rebuilding and have my reservations about it being my only battery. Let us know how this works out!


Have it at batteries plus trying to warranty,well see


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

noeettica said:


> I have 3 Odssey that have Died early
> 
> I use the best chargers available
> 
> After testing several Brands of batteries I am having the best performance from a DEKA Wet Deep Cycle


Used to use Deka when I plowed snow in the winter great luck even at negative 38 deg farenheit


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> I use interstate to run my Suzuki, gps and sonar. How much does a power pole pull. What is output on the engine in volts


Dont know yet won't even crank it over


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

jboriol said:


> Have you called Odyssey? It should have a 2 year warranty depending on where you purchased. http://www.batterymart.com/pdfs/odyssey-warranty.pdf
> I have a similar set up with a P680 for a skiff I'm rebuilding and have my reservations about it being my only battery. Let us know how this works out!


Told me I had to take it to one of there dealers


----------



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

SC on the FLY said:


> Told me I had to take it to one of there dealers


I loved mine until it had issues and was a PIA to deal with the warranty. since then I have switched to Optima Batteries.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

JCGator said:


> I loved mine until it had issues and was a PIA to deal with the warranty. since then I have switched to Optima Batteries.


Yes warranty has become a PIA, I agree , which optima?


----------



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

SC on the FLY said:


> Yes warranty has become a PIA, I agree , which optima?


bluetops on all three. (2x for trolling, 1 starting) the deep cycle/multi purpose has no trouble cranking my 60 horse. also have the same battery for cranking the aircraft engine on my air boat.


----------



## woodspinner (Sep 26, 2015)

I agree on Walmart. Cheap base on warranty. Have a problem take it back and no question it is replaced. I replace mine about every 2 years. I fish off a jet ski with all of the electronics most boats have. I run two batteries, primary to start and secondary for electronics and trolling motor ( 45 ). The trolling motor is a add on this year so I am also adding a battery isolator to maintain charge when running and protect main battery charge.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

JCGator said:


> bluetops on all three. (2x for trolling, 1 starting) the deep cycle/multi purpose has no trouble cranking my 60 horse. also have the same battery for cranking the aircraft engine on my air boat.


Thanks bro


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

woodspinner said:


> I fish off a jet ski with all of the electronics most boats have. I run two batteries, primary to start and secondary for electronics and trolling motor ( 45 ). The trolling motor is a add on this year so I am also adding a battery isolator to maintain charge when running and protect main battery charge.


2 things, first where do you fish with the ski, and do you have pics?


----------

